# 45 minute compliance



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

I love it. Just parked it in the garage and picking up the M5 rental. I hope I don't ruin my experience with the m235i.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

basiluf said:


> I love it. Just parked it in the garage and picking up the M5 rental. I hope I don't ruin my experience with the m235i.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Nice!

What's an M5 cost to rent over there? And why the rental? Isn't the point of ED to drive your new car?


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice interior color choice!


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

The tail light is not split. How does the trunk open? Does it move to the rear a bit then up?

45 minute compliance is a sign of the times. Years ago, one had to develop film then mail them to friends or write a newspaper article with pictures. A few people still don't know how to use the internet.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

BickUW89 said:


> Nice!
> 
> What's an M5 cost to rent over there? And why the rental? Isn't the point of ED to drive your new car?


My buddy is the one actually renting it. It's 150 Euro from 5pm to 9am and includes 450km. We will be putting over 1500 miles on my car starting tomorrow, so driving it won't be an issue.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Dave 20T said:


> The tail light is not split. How does the trunk open? Does it move to the rear a bit then up?
> 
> 45 minute compliance is a sign of the times. Years ago, one had to develop film then mail them to friends or write a newspaper article with pictures. A few people still don't know how to use the internet.


If you look closely you can see the trunk opens around the outer edge of the tail light.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Some more cell phone pics.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

well done


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

basiluf said:


> My buddy is the one actually renting it. It's 150 Euro from 5pm to 9am and includes 450km. We will be putting over 1500 miles on my car starting tomorrow, so driving it won't be an issue.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Wow- so you guys are going to pull an all nighter with the m5?


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Not an all nighter. We just drove 120km out of munich and now about to head back. Car is limited to a stated 165mph.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## flyinghippo (Oct 1, 2013)

Very nice! love the color combo. Have fun!


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Btw TMOBILE is great internationally. Free text and data plus free Wifi calling. Regular calls are only $.20/min. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Is that leather "Terra"?
If so more photos, bitte.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

basiluf said:


> Btw TMOBILE is great internationally. Free text and data plus free Wifi calling. Regular calls are only $.20/min.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


+1 AND CONGRATS :thumbup:


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

sno_duc said:


> Is that leather "Terra"?
> If so more photos, bitte.


It's actually coral red.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jjcruiser (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks great! Congrats!



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations! Car is gorgeous  Post more pictures and keep us updated on your adventures :thumbup:


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

basiluf said:


> It's actually coral red.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Thanks, had my next car 99% there, now I have to re-think it.

Enjoy your time in Europe. :thumbup:


----------



## stp80 (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks sweet, That was the color combo I originally picked for my 428i but I changed the interior to Oyster. 
Have a great time there! I'm off to Europe this weekend myself for my ED.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow, beewang is alive!



basiluf: Car looks good. Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## expilot (Mar 20, 2013)

stp80 said:


> Looks sweet, That was the color combo I originally picked for my 428i but I changed the interior to Oyster.
> Have a great time there! I'm off to Europe this weekend myself for my ED.




Have a great trip over and in Italy. 
We depart SFO a week after you, but do our delivery 10 minutes before you on Tuesday the 29th. 
See you in two weeks.
Have fun :beerchug:


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats! Looks very nice. How are you liking the M235 as compared to your E93 M3?


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

So much for April 15 being the end of winter. It was really dumping snow for 15 minutes on the road from munich to salzburg. At least we made it safely on summer tires. This city is beautiful even though it's a dreary 35 degrees.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

jcain said:


> Congrats! Looks very nice. How are you liking the M235 as compared to your E93 M3?


It's very different. This car is much easier to drive in the city with the huge amount of low end torque available. Plus, the E93 is almost 700 lbs heavier so this kind of feels like a fast little go cart in comparison. The seats, leather, and some of the finishings were much nicer on the M, but this will hold me over nicely until the LCI M3/M4 comes out in a few years.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

basiluf said:


> So much for April 15 being the end of winter. It was really dumping snow for 15 minutes on the road from munich to salzburg. At least we made it safely on summer tires. This city is beautiful even though it's a dreary 35 degrees.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Congrats and stay safe!

That was my biggest concern, taking ED of my M235i with perf tires on March 8. edwintertires.com didn't have anything yet to fit the car. Fortunately, we had +15C sunny weather so no rental required!


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

SmallTownBoy said:


> Congrats and stay safe!
> 
> That was my biggest concern, taking ED of my M235i with perf tires on March 8. edwintertires.com didn't have anything yet to fit the car. Fortunately, we had +15C sunny weather so no rental required!


We made it safely to Bratislava. Drove through some wintry mix and heavy rain. The Sheraton I got for 7k SPG points is very nice.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Have a cold Kozel for me. Nice car and we all hate you for it.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

SmallTownBoy said:


> Congrats and stay safe!
> 
> That was my biggest concern, taking ED of my M235i with perf tires on March 8. edwintertires.com didn't have anything yet to fit the car. Fortunately, we had +15C sunny weather so no rental required!


Yeah who would've thought that early march turned out to be a better time to go than early April!


----------



## jackk (Mar 28, 2007)

Gluhwein said:


> Have a cold Kozel for me. Nice car and we all hate you for it.


+1 on the Kozel. Their dark beer is my favorite. I fill my suitcases with it to enjoy at home. Here's a picture of my last haul.


----------



## stp80 (Dec 17, 2013)

expilot said:


> [/U]
> 
> Have a great trip over and in Italy.
> We depart SFO a week after you, but do our delivery 10 minutes before you on Tuesday the 29th.
> ...


Thanks expilot. Yep see you in two weeks for your ED! I thought you had a later time but I guess you changed it to 9:00am?


----------



## stp80 (Dec 17, 2013)

basiluf said:


> So much for April 15 being the end of winter. It was really dumping snow for 15 minutes on the road from munich to salzburg. At least we made it safely on summer tires. This city is beautiful even though it's a dreary 35 degrees.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Wow I saw the weather was like 70degrees a week or two ago now its snowing again! Hope in two weeks the bad weather will be gone by then :yikes:

My initial plan was to go the first week of April... but I was afraid of the tire requirement as well and pushed it back to mid April. Oh well~ Glad that you were able to get around on summers with no problem.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Gluhwein said:


> Have a cold Kozel for me. Nice car and we all hate you for it.


I was drinking this last night.
Thanks to Zlaty, I'm heading to Vienna 2 hours later than originally planned. Park and ride for 3 Euros all day.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Can we have some pic of the interior of your car... your car looks very nice! I will be there in 2 months going my 4th ED...

P.S. Oh no they forgot a moonroof in your car!


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

wmo168 said:


> Can we have some pic of the interior of your car... your car looks very nice! I will be there in 2 months going my 4th ED...
> 
> P.S. Oh no they forgot a moonroof in your car!


Ha I ordered the moonroof delete. I never use them plus I'm 6'6 and it adds a good inch of headroom.

I'll try to take some interior pics tomorrow but we're out drinking at a cuban cafe, of all places in Slovakia and being from Florida, so it might be a little hazy before we head to budapest tomorrow.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

BickUW89 said:


> Nice!
> 
> What's an M5 cost to rent over there? And why the rental? Isn't the point of ED to drive your new car?


It was actually 225 Euro for the rental. The great part was they refunded him 14 Euro for bringing the car back with more gas then they gave it to him with. Try that at Hertz.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## expilot (Mar 20, 2013)

stp80 said:


> Thanks expilot. Yep see you in two weeks for your ED! I thought you had a later time but I guess you changed it to 9:00am?


Just re-checked my confirmation, 9:00AM check-in, 10:30 Delivery. So does that make me :10 before your 9:10, or 1:20 after??? :dunno:


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Leaving Bratislava heading for Budapest.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

We left beautiful Budapest this morning. Our fill up off of the interstate 1/4 full was only $85. Hungary has as many bugs as Florida in the summer. We are currently in Zagreb, Croatia. People are extremely friendly, city isn't that pretty.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you hit any of the Ruin Pubs in Budapest? Very very strange but lots of fun.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Gluhwein said:


> Did you hit any of the Ruin Pubs in Budapest? Very very strange but lots of fun.


Yes, by blind luck. I forgot the name but it had what felt like 20 rooms and a bunch of weird decorations of animals.

That same blind luck found us a nightclub in Zagreb last night where all the girls looked like models and drinks were around $4 each.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

